Ask HN: What compensation should a Series-A company give to an advisor - michaeldunworth
======
michaeldunworth
I know this is very much a "How long is a piece of string question" \- But
typically are there any stories that you guys could share, or any insight.

Here's an example

//

1\. Invest for 0.5-1% of equity in current round.

2\. Status as ‘Senior Advisor’ to the Board.

3\. 1-2 days per month on senior sales/advice/strategy/compliance etc…

4\. $100k per annum in fee or equity options (latter preferred).

//

I know that it's tough to answer, but any insight is really appreciated.

Thank you!

~~~
smb06
Depends on how much you think the advisor might be able to help you. Guidance
is nice and always appreciated but at the Series A stage you are probably pre-
product market fit and you are looking for your first few marquee customers.

Choose your advisors wisely and they could open many doors for you. If so,
equity given to them is well worth it.

~~~
michaeldunworth
Good points all round!

Thank you.

